# Which sprayer should i buy??



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Graco ultra 395 pc vs titan 440 impact. Im going to buy one or the other...


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

There about the same, but At the moment I prefer titan😃


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Im leaning towards the 395 because of the smart control. I do alot of doors and trim (low pressure) and the 0 dead band sounds pretty sexy. Im just wondering if its worth the extra money over the 440.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

395 Hi Boy.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> 395 Hi Boy.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Finally! 
A question thats never been asked around here before!
:whistling2:


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry im new to this site and did not realize there were 500 other people asking the same question lol. From all that i have read on here, looks like the 395 will be the winner!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I would buy Titan 540 it has a brushless motor!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Kaid painting said:


> Sorry im new to this site and did not realize there were 500 other people asking the same question lol. From all that i have read on here, looks like the 395 will be the winner!


Actually I like the 490 better. It has a better smart control. I sold my 395 stand model and bought a Hi Boy 490.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a titan 540 really impressed with it so far.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Graco all day, every day. P.S. If you buy new, check into the unit and see if they sell a hopper addition. One of the best investments you can make, mostly for hi-boys.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

If the Graco Finish Pro II 595 came out about 10 years ago. I would have purchased it with 3 Pickup Tubes and and assortment of hoses & guns. 1 for WB, 1 OB &1 LB. Mix and match my hoses and guns for airless & air assisted airless.

You could practically spray any material staying effective and efficient on most jobs.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

robladd said:


> If the Graco Finish Pro II 595 came out about 10 years ago. I would have purchased it with 3 Pickup Tubes and and assortment of hoses & guns. 1 for WB, 1 OB &1 LB. Mix and match my hoses and guns for airless & air assisted airless.
> 
> You could practically spray any material staying effective and efficient on most jobs.


Easy there cowboy! We are talking about $1,000-1,100 sprayer and you already went to a $2,500 plus maybe $1,800-2,000 more with your extra guns, hoses and stuff. 

Most people asking advice between Graco 395's and Titan 440's are just starting up or don't spray that much.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Easy there cowboy! We are talking about $1,000-1,100 sprayer and you already went to a $2,500 plus maybe $1,800-2,000 more with your extra guns, hoses and stuff.
> 
> Most people asking advice between Graco 395's and Titan 440's are just starting up or don't spray that much.


I would get a Airlessco 500 series. I mean, come on if Myth Busters uses them on their TV show regularly they have to be good.


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

I already have a 695 for walls and ceilings. I use it quite a bit actually. I just want a small sprayer for doors and trim and possibly spraying a couple rooms of primer here and there. Sometimes i dont feel like lugging the big boy around for smaller jobs.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Kaid painting said:


> I already have a 695 for walls and ceilings. I use it quite a bit actually. I just want a small sprayer for doors and trim and possibly spraying a couple rooms of primer here and there. Sometimes i dont feel like lugging the big boy around for smaller jobs.


Yeah I did pretty much the same. I own a Graco 795 and bought a graco 490 for smaller stuff. sold my GH 230 because it was just collecting dust.

Get the 395 Hi Boy and put the $24 tool box, 100 ft, of house and you are golden. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Going to pull the trigger on the 395. The only reason i considered the 440 is because i see em everywhere!! I have no doubt its a good sprayer. Just dont like that its made in china.


----------



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Bought a graco ultra 395 brand new with 6 tips and a bunch of free crap from porter paints for $825. Its not the new (pc) version but hey couldn't beat that price. Lets see how good it is! Gonna put it through its paces the rest of this week.


----------

